# He's gone.



## Jake and Dai

Oh I am so sorry! RIP beautiful Midnight.


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you huggs from Oklahoma!


----------



## Northernstar

Oh, Morganarab, I'm sitting here crying my eyes out.... I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy! He most certainly led the life of a loyal and most beloved horse - a good and noble friend who indeed lived a full life that gave happiness to you and many others. You were a_ wonderful, loving_ horse mom, and never allow yourself to believe otherwise. Hugs and prayers sent your way


----------



## morganarab94

Thank you so much everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

That's horrible! I'm so sorry to hear!  my condolences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

Brought tears to my eyes reading your post:-( So sorry for your loss
May Midnight RIP


----------



## GreySorrel

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss...they leave such a hole in our hearts when they go don't they? I have 3 horses who are in their early 20's now...


----------



## morganarab94

Thank you everyone. It means a lot.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

My deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved equine friend.:-(


----------



## redpony

I am a firm believer that feathers are a sign from our passed loved ones! I have quite a collection  I am so sorry for your loss, keep his memories with you always and he'll never be far from your heart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## piglet

I am so sorry for your loss. I doubt he coliced. Remember the good times. He was lucky to have your love, and you were lucky to have his.


----------



## natisha

I'm so sorry.
I believe those feathers were a sign. Midnight is OK.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I can hardly see the keyboard for my tears. You have my deepest condolences on your sudden loss. RIP sweet Midnight!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

I am so sorry. he is now in horsey heaven and will be watching over you.


----------



## Corporal

Prayers sent for your comfort.


----------



## morganarab94

Thank you again everyone! I'm feeling a little better today. I put a picture of him on my desk at work to remind myself he's never too far away.


----------



## Reckyroo

Big hugs - he looked a beauty xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equine24

I'm so sorry. It's tough loosing a long time friend.


----------



## speedy da fish

I am sorry  RIP Midnight. It is lovely to know that he had a long and happy life.


----------



## Zexious

Friend... I'm so sorry about your loss. He sounded like a wonderful animal, and he is absolutely beautiful in his photos. Do your best to stay strong and remember all of the good times you shared. (': If you ever need to chat I'm just a PM away...


----------

